# newbie peptide question



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 15, 2012)

on average how many vials of peptide would you need to run a cycle, and how long do you inject them for, eg ghrp-6, cjc and the like?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

Really depends on which GHRP and what dose you would be running.  I would run them for at least 6 months.

Our GHRP-6 is 5mg's @ 100mcg's 3 x per day = 16.7 days per vial
CJC 2mg @ 100mcg's 3x per day = 6.7 days per vial.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for puttin it in perspective, still quuuite expensive, will have to wait a while haha


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> thanks for puttin it in perspective, still quuuite expensive, will have to wait a while haha



No problem.. Let me know if you decide to jump in.. I can usually work out a good bulk package deal for people.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry,what about hexarelin 10mg? how much would you need of that? any experience with it??


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hex is run for a much shorter time frame because it causes desensitization extremely fast.  

I would run it @100mcg's 3x per day 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off... paired with either CJC or Sermorelin at the same dose.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Hex is run for a much shorter time frame because it causes desensitization extremely fast.
> 
> I would run it @100mcg's 3x per day 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off... paired with either CJC or Sermorelin at the same dose.



that sounds reasonable, will look more into that, since thats what i was interested in.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Really depends on which GHRP and what dose you would be running.  I would run them for at least 6 months.
> 
> Our GHRP-6 is 5mg's @ 100mcg's 3 x per day = 16.7 days per vial
> CJC 2mg @ 100mcg's 3x per day = 6.7 days per vial.



If it's too much, consider 2xs per day instead of three.  Further still you can reduce to 5 days on 2 off.  You benefit will reduce, but still be worthwhile.


----------

